# God.com (poem)



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

A friend sent this to me and I thought of you all!!

Every single evening 
As I'm lying here in bed, 
This tiny little Prayer
Keeps running through my head:

God bless all my family
Wherever they may be, 
Keep them warm and safe from harm 
For they're so close to me.

And God, there is one more thing 
I wish that you could do; 
Hope you don't mind me asking, 
Please bless my computer, too.

Now I know that it's unusual 
To Bless a motherboard, 
But listen just a second 
While I explain it to you, Lord.

You see, that little metal box 
Holds more than odds and ends; 
Inside those small compartments
Rest so many of my friends.

I know so much about them 
By the kindness that they give, 
And this little scrap of metal 
Takes me in to where they live.

By faith is how I know them 
Much the same as you. 
We share in what life brings us 
And from that our friendships grew

Please take an extra minute 
From your duties up above, 
To bless those in my address book
That's filled with so much love.

Wherever else this prayer may reach 
To each and every friend, 
Bless each e-mail inbox 
And each person who hits 'send'.

When you update your Heavenly list 
On your own Great CD-ROM, 
Bless everyone who says this prayer 
Sent up to GOD.com

Amen

Sue  

author unknown, Link back site http://www.link4u.com/lilprayer.htm

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

